# Hey



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm Pandora and I like to write, mostly poetry. I'm untrained and looking forward to learning much here. 
I wrote as a young girl, left it for some years and returned to the hobby about five years ago.
 Much of my inspiration comes from dreams so I find myself up at all hours at the keyboard 
when creativity is ripe, undistracted and pictures remain with me. 
I'm a bit nervous about being in a community of talent and will appreciate words of wisdom.
Thanks!


----------



## summergenevieve (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Pandora. I look forward to reading your poems. I was nervous too but don't be, everyone is very helpful and supportive of your work. Good luck!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks summergenieve that is wonderful to hear. I am a bird lover, your avatar is precious, looks like a colorful
sparrow from my parts. Sweet.


----------



## summergenevieve (Jun 14, 2013)

Pandora said:


> I am a bird lover, your avatar is precious, looks like a colorful
> sparrow from my parts. Sweet.



Thank you, it's actually a blue tit fledgling who's nest is in my loft.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh how lucky is that! A blue tit, sounds perfect by the looks of him. We've had some nests in funny places too,
they are always welcome here, in fact my birds make my day :love_heart: have a good one Summer!


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't worry about training. Even if the finest writers and poets in the world told you how to work, you'd have to unlearn most of it before you found your own voice. The best way to improve your skill is to write, write, write.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Nick's right.  The best lessons from from reading, writing, and critiquing.  Really, knowing your own mind works best.


----------



## AlexJames (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey there,

I'm new myself. This seems to be a good place for feedback etc


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Pandora!

I used to write poetry all the time and have been wanting to do it again.    There are a lot of great people on here who will be more than willing to answer any questions you might have.  It can be a bit intimidating for some (it was for me) but after a while you'll find that there are those here who are more than willing to help someone who has questions or wants advice/critique.  After you've written 10 posts/replies then you can post some of your work for crit.  There are also a lot of great posts that will give you tips to help you improve.  Everyone started somewhere and everyone is still learning. 

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## philistine (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

How about releasing that hope you've been holding onto for so long?


----------



## Trilby (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome aboard!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

Nickleby said:


> Don't worry about training. Even if the finest writers and poets in the world told you how to work, you'd have to unlearn most of it before you found your own voice. The best way to improve your skill is to write, write, write.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you! Wonderful advice. And I like the thought that my poems are my voice. I never really thought of them like that. 
That alone and your encouragement helps me to feel more comfortable.  Thanks Nickleby ... I like your avatar


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Welcome to the forums, Nick's right.  The best lessons from from reading, writing, and critiquing.  Really, knowing your own mind works best.


Thank you amsawtell, love your screenname, often I feel like I know my heart better than my mind, gets me trouble lol


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

AlexJames said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm new myself. This seems to be a good place for feedback etc


Hi AlexJames I't nice to have someone in my same boat. We'll paddle together. O


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

jayelle_cochran said:


> Hi Pandora!
> 
> I used to write poetry all the time and have been wanting to do it again.    There are a lot of great people on here who will be more than willing to answer any questions you might have.  It can be a bit intimidating for some (it was for me) but after a while you'll find that there are those here who are more than willing to help someone who has questions or wants advice/critique.  After you've written 10 posts/replies then you can post some of your work for crit.  There are also a lot of great posts that will give you tips to help you improve.  Everyone started somewhere and everyone is still learning.
> 
> ...


Hi Jayelle, you are lovely! smart too ... your quote ... wise beyond your years. Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

philistine said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> How about releasing that hope you've been holding onto for so long?


Thank you philistine and what would we do without hopeO


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2013)

Trilby said:


> Hi there and welcome aboard!


Thank you Trilby,  I took a quick peek at your link I will enjoy later and  I love Eleanor too!


----------

